# [EXCEL] Zellen einfärben mit WENN



## Carndret (5. Mai 2003)

Wie kann ich Zellen durch Formeln einfärben? Ich habe z.b. eine Zeile in der die Wochetage hintereinander stehen, die jedoch vom Monat abhängig sind. Darunter will ich in jede Zelle eine WENN Abfrage machen die mir Sa und So in rot einfärbt.

BSP:

Zeile1:  Mo Di Mi Do Fr Sa  So  Mo Di Mi
Zeile2:  xx xx xx xx xx rot rot xx xx xx

Bei Änderung:

Zeile1:  Do Fr Sa  So  Mo Di Mi Do Fr Sa
Zeile2:  xx xx rot rot xx xx xx xx xx rot

Bis jetzt hab ich es so:
WENN(REST(ZELLE;7)=1;"ROT";...) und jetzt will ich statt "ROT" die Zelle eingefärbt haben.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Mai 2003)

Servus!

Versuchs doch mal mit der "Bedingten Formatierung"!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Carndret (6. Mai 2003)

Mit der hab ichs auch schon versucht. Müsste auch gehen, nur wie kann ich da auf eine andere Zelle zugreifen?
In meinem Beispiel wollte ich ja eine Zelle einfärben wenn in einer anderen das Ergebnis WAHR ergibt.

Gibts vielleicht irgendwie ein Befehl COLOR oder so
=WENN(REST(Zelle;7)=1;COLOR=rot) <- sowas in der Richtung


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Mai 2003)

Servus!

Schau mal in den Anhang!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Carndret (7. Mai 2003)

Schon mal ganz gut, nur ist in den oberen Zellen statt einfach nur "Montag", "Dienstag",... ein Datum, das formatiert ist als Wochentag.

Also so:

Vor der Formatierung:
__________
|_ 3.5.2003|
|Blabla ___|

Nach der Formatierung:
(so soll es zum Schluss aussehen)
__________
|_ Samstag|  <- rechtsbündig; kein Text!
|Blabla ___|

Da es kein Text ist sondern eigndlich ein Datum kann ich nicht einfach nach dem String "S" schauen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Mai 2003)

Servus!



> Schon mal ganz gut, nur ist in den oberen Zellen statt einfach nur "Montag", "Dienstag",... ein Datum, das formatiert ist als Wochentag.



...das musst du dann aber erst mal erwähnen ... ;-)

schau mal hier:

gruss Tom


----------



## Carndret (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carndret _
> *... eine Zeile in der die Wochetage hintereinander stehen, die jedoch vom Monat abhängig sind.
> *



Das hatte ich mit "hängt vom Monat ab" gemeint  .

Aber vielen Dank. Genau so brauch ich es!


----------

